# Spring '18 results



## Swoosh

China 3 - USC 0
China 4 - UCLA 0

Any other results?


----------



## Zerodenero

Swoosh said:


> China 3 - USC 0
> China 4 - UCLA 0
> 
> Any other results?


DANG!!...Ms Chow & The Ming Dy-nasty's opened up a Kung-pow double can of whoop ass.

Details? Insiders? There must be more...to the story...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> DANG!!...Ms Chow & The Ming Dy-nasty's opened up a Kung-pow double can of whoop ass.
> 
> Details? Insiders? There must be more...to the story...


Pepperdine battled to a 2-1 loss but in all honesty, pep was the better team that day.
Watched Pep and LB today go 1-1, and both teams looked a little spring rusty.


----------



## gkrent

Heard Pepp may be playing USC soon?  Any word on dates?


----------



## pulguita

24th at CSUF.  Don't know time yet.  Round robin arrangement.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> DANG!!...Ms Chow & The Ming Dy-nasty's opened up a Kung-pow double can of whoop ass.
> 
> Details? Insiders? There must be more...to the story...


UCLA only had one defensive starter playing and Mace played defense.  2 goals were scored in the 90th and 92nd minute off defensive mistakes.  Let's just say that this spring's results are in no way indicative of how the team will look in the fall when it comes time for the trip to Florida and Florida St.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA only had one defensive starter playing and Mace played defense.  2 goals were scored in the 90th and 92nd minute off defensive mistakes.  Let's just say that this spring's results are in no way indicative of how the team will look in the fall when it comes time for the trip to Florida and Florida St.


Where they will lose again......


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Where they will lose again......


Your life must suck.  You are such a hater.  Your kid couldn't even get into UCLA.  My kid has already played more minutes in her first two years of college than yours will play in a career.  Think about that scrub...


----------



## push_up

If UCLA does not bench the gimp they don't have a chance.  It is a huge exploitable weakness.  She was torched repeatedly and UCLA's attack could not make up for her lack of speed and mental mistakes.  It is Ok, parents are often the last to see the obvious.  I know a good fake psychologist you can see.  Check your phone for your ex-wife' s phone number.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Anyone's kid playing D1 soccer on scholarship is way ahead of the game.


----------



## Anomaly

Four games tomorrow at UNLV during Players Showcase weekend.

Utah Valley vs CSUN 3:00 PM
BYU vs CSUN 4:30 PM
UNLV vs Utah Valley  6:00 PM
UNLV vs BYU 7:30 PM


----------



## outside!

UNLV vs BYU looks like the best game to watch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> If UCLA does not bench the gimp they don't have a chance.  It is a huge exploitable weakness.  She was torched repeatedly and UCLA's attack could not make up for her lack of speed and mental mistakes.  It is Ok, parents are often the last to see the obvious.  I know a good fake psychologist you can see.  Check your phone for your ex-wife' s phone number.


This is the least coherent post you have ever spewed pedophile.  My kid didn't play in the game and won't be playing anytime soon.  You have no idea what you are talking about and you wish that your kid could get into UCLA. You talk big game considering your kid will never play in an NCAA game....


----------



## Monkey

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone's kid playing D1 soccer on scholarship is way ahead of the game.


Correction- Kid is way ahead of the game, parent is still of douche regardless.


----------



## outside!

pulguita said:


> 24th at CSUF.  Don't know time yet.  Round robin arrangement.


It is at the best college soccer stadium on Socal.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> This is the least coherent post you have ever spewed pedophile.  My kid didn't play in the game and won't be playing anytime soon.  You have no idea what you are talking about and you wish that your kid could get into UCLA. You talk big game considering your kid will never play in an NCAA game....


I was writing about the national championship games.  Retard harder MAP.


----------



## Lambchop

Swoosh said:


> China 3 - USC 0
> China 4 - UCLA 0
> 
> Any other results?





Remember - the Chinese club players start training six days a week at age 13 on up!  Those girls are now college age!














Swoosh said:


> China 3 - USC 0
> China 4 - UCLA 0
> 
> Any other results?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> I was writing about the national championship games.  Retard harder MAP.


National league?


----------



## Anomaly

Utah Valley 0-1 CSUN
UNLV 0-0 Utah Valley
UNLV 0-2 BYU

I want to say BYU beat CSUN, but I do not know the score.


----------



## Anomaly

Looks like it was BYU 3-0 CSUN.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Anomaly said:


> Utah Valley 0-1 CSUN
> UNLV 0-0 Utah Valley
> UNLV 0-2 BYU
> 
> I want to say BYU beat CSUN, but I do not know the score.


I liked that event last year.  Multiple teams, multiple games.  I guess that I will just sit back and wait for August....


----------



## Swoosh

Long Beach State 4 - San Diego State 0
USD 4 - San Diego State 1
USC 0 - Fullerton 0
USC 2 - Pepperdine 0
Pepperdine 2 - Fullerton 0

UCLA only plays pro teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Long Beach State 4 - San Diego State 0
> USD 4 - San Diego State 1
> USC 0 - Fullerton 0
> USC 2 - Pepperdine 0
> Pepperdine 2 - Fullerton 0
> 
> UCLA only plays pro teams.


LOL....  And National Teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://www.ncaa.com/news/soccer-women/article/2018-03-29/soccer-referees-could-start-keeping-official-time?cid=NCAASoccer_tw_sf185775593&sf185775593=1

I like these potential changes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

UCLA @ LMU game time tonight was changed to 5pm.  The Bruins will be without 8 starters including their entire defense, their All-American forward and midfielder (she might play) and another starting forward that was 1st team All PAC 12 and another starting midfielder with the U20s.  Should be a good game.  I won't be there.  I'm kinda enjoying the time away.  GO BRUINS!!!


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA @ LMU game time tonight was changed to 5pm.  The Bruins will be without 8 starters including their entire defense, their All-American forward and midfielder (she might play) and another starting forward that was 1st team All PAC 12 and another starting midfielder with the U20s.  Should be a good game.  I won't be there.  I'm kinda enjoying the time away.  GO BRUINS!!!


Good luck in the new era!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Good luck in the new era!


Not sure what you mean.  However, they will be fine come August.  Should have a sharp, polished squad ready to add another star to the kit.  I will be booking my flight to the College Cup in Cary early again like I did in September last year.

  See you there?


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Not sure what you mean.  However, they will be fine come August.  Should have a sharp, polished squad ready to add another star to the kit.  I will be booking my flight to the College Cup in Cary early again like I did in September last year.
> 
> See you there?


The new era:  I think you would agree with me that Josh left some big shoes to fill.  I also agree with you that UCLA has final four talent once again.

As far as stars are concerned, my kit has two already, and yes we would love a third.  

How was LMU?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> The new era:  I think you would agree with me that Josh left some big shoes to fill.  I also agree with you that UCLA has final four talent once again.
> 
> As far as stars are concerned, my kit has two already, and yes we would love a third.
> 
> How was LMU?


I wasn't there.  Heard it was 1-0 LMU.  12 field players available and 2 keepers.  Head coach wasn't there.

Regarding Josh he will be sorely missed by all and is a helluva recruiter.  He started with a #1 recruiting class and his 2020 class should be another one so he left the cupboard well stocked.  The other coaches are ready to pick up the slack and it doesn't hurt to have great product to pitch.  The last class to affect my player is stocked with some exciting talent and two players who she has played with.  With only one senior starter this year and two U17 YNT starters at her position coming in I feel pretty good about these next two years.

3 of the best 10 teams in the country next season are in the PAC 12 and it's probably even money that at least two will be in Cary.  Believe it or not I wouldn't even mind yoU guy$ Crashing the party.  

Good luck to you and your player except on November 2nd as usual.


----------



## Swoosh

USC 0 - CSUN 0
UCLA 1 - LBSU 0
LBSU 4 - LMU 0
Fullerton 4 - LMU 3
USD 2 - Cal State LA 2
Fullerton 3 - Cal Poly Pomona 2
LMU 2 - Cal Poly Pomona 1
LMU 2 - Bakersfield 1
LBSU 4 - Bakersfield 0
Santa Clara 3 - UCSB 1
Cal 5 - Sac St. 0


----------



## outside!

Swoosh said:


> Fullerton 4 - LMU 3


That was a fun game to see.


----------

